

Which major open source releases are you most anticipating in 2009? - estherschindler

...and why? What makes you look forward to them?<p>Similarly: what do you think were the major open source releases from the past year? Not necessarily in immediate impact (Python 3 will probably have a long term effect for example), though anything that caused huge downloads right away ought to be on the list too (such as Firefox 3).
======
zby
Parrot 1.0 (<http://www.parrot.org/news/vision-for-1_0>)

